# ppp setup on windows vista



## williec30 (May 15, 2005)

anyone get this working yet?

i have been playing around; i can get the modem created, but the new connection has thrown me for a loop. i have tried and created a new connection with a try at the settings, but the connection from the tivo gets nada.

thanks in advance...


----------



## williec30 (May 15, 2005)

anyone anyone?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't think too many people have jumped on the Vista bandwagon yet...


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

i have dsl and a router, i just https into the tivo and voila i download shows. and "theoretically" i can foward a port on the router and get my shows from anywhere
what do you need point to point protocol for?

oh, you have dialup? oooffah, what ISP? maybe they can help??
please explain what you do it for?


----------



## williec30 (May 15, 2005)

thanks Synth...

i have speakeasy broadband and voip.... so i don't have a dialup line that can be used for this device. i had a windows xp box that was working well through the serial connection, but i haven't been able to figure it out on vista.

i can create the connection properly in vista, but can't get the settings right on the connection. hyperterminal isn't on vista, so i haven't been able to get a console session up to see what the output is as of yet.

any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

williec30 said:


> thanks Synth...
> 
> i have speakeasy broadband and voip.... so i don't have a dialup line that can be used for this device. i had a windows xp box that was working well through the serial connection, but i haven't been able to figure it out on vista.
> 
> ...


Considering that the consumer edition won't come out until the end of NEXT MONTH O doubt there is much if any progress with ANYTHING for Vista.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

maybe some help here??
http://www.sems.org/entry.asp?ENTRY_ID=187


----------

